# Canon SX50 HS microSD card



## Syndrome (May 12, 2015)

So I just ordered a Canon SX50 HS camera, once I got looking around at SD cards I wasn't sure which one I needed. I know I can get something newer like a Sandisk Extreme Pro that claims 95MB/s readn and 95MB/s write. But do I really need something that fast? Can the SX50 even take advantage of that much speed or would I just be wasting my money? Would I be better off with a slower card such as the Samsung Evo for half the price?


----------



## soufiej (May 13, 2015)

Card writing speed is relative to buffering.  If you shoot in continuous mode, then a faster card might be of value.  If you are interested in shooting one shot rapidly after another, a faster card might be of benefit.  Otherwise, if you shoot one image, review and then shoot another image, there's not much need for paying the price for a faster buffering time.  

Canon lists the cards which operate well with the SX50 in their on line owner's manual.

Good choice, IMO.  You should enjoy the SX50.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (May 15, 2015)

Hello Syndrome, are you from NBR?

If you are going to use continuous shooting a write speed of at least 45mb/s is advisable, if you don't a standard class 10 from Sandisk or Samsung will be fine.

John.


----------

